# Theft



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

my skunk clown (stinky pete jr.) was previously hosting in my sebae anemone, and my tomato clown was hosting in my long tentacle anemone. now stinky stole the tomato's long tentacle anemone and the sebae is unoccupied. Suprised me, i thought clowns get super agressive of their anemone (maybe there was a fight i missed) i haven't seen the clowns picking on each other. The tomato just swims around with my blue damsel now. Makes me kinda sad, my first skunk clown hosted in my sebae and it was open so much more then it is now
drama


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I've heard that Tomato clowns will do that.









I thought clown species were not supposed to be mixed.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

"I thought clown species were not supposed to be mixed"

They can definetly be aggresive to one anouther.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> "I thought clown species were not supposed to be mixed"
> 
> They can definetly be aggresive to one anouther.


 certain kinds can. It's recommended not to mix clowns of simialar body shape and pattern (ex. maroons and percula or oscillaris.) i've mixed oscillaris and a skunk clown, and now a skunk and a tomato. i've also seen this done at the newport aquarim.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

oh, and all my clowns are tank raised-different tank raised species of clowns, when introduced at (or very close to) the same time, have been know to get along

but it has to be done with caution


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Stinky Pete was the sh*t....

I thought of the name, he was like a fuckin Piranha, ate the tail off of the Flame Angel :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: maybe your clowns a wuss


----------

